# Fire danger...



## Steven W. (Dec 27, 2012)

Thought this might fit in under "Shop Safety"...if not it can be moved without any harsh feelings from this feller.

I am going to install a Natural Gas heater in my garage. I am looking at the Modine Hot Dawg line and had a question. How much concern should there be about fire from fumes while doing finish work? I obviously want to go the safest route and have the ability to do finish work in my shop without worrying if it'll explode. Thanks for any information you may have for this novice.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That can be a real concern, it needs to be off when fumes are present.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

As mentioned on all flammable products. "Keep away from fire, flames, sparks and other sources of ignition" (or wording to that effect)
Err on the side of safety and follow these warnings!!
If you need to maintain a particular temperature for the curing process of a particular finish look into the radiant, oil filled heaters and keep the projects in a small space for efficiency of the heater.
We really don't want to see a post where someone got burned out & lost all.:no:
Please be careful.
..Jon..

PS... that includes "pilot lights"... something that's easily overlooked.


----------



## Steven W. (Dec 27, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> That can be a real concern, it needs to be off when fumes are present.


So, if I have a unit with electric ignition and only "finish" when the unit is off I should be alright? Obviously it will only be used during the winter so summer won't be an issue.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Steve,
check out one of these furnaces:
http://www.alpinehomeair.com/viewproduct.cfm?productID=453064604&displaytab=accessories

Wall mount, direct vent, sealed combustion chamber, outside air intake. I have three of these in my shops and garage. They are quiet, safe, and do a great job. No worry about blowing anything up. My oldest one is 20 years old and still works fine. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Hey Steve,
> check out one of these furnaces:
> http://www.alpinehomeair.com/viewproduct.cfm?productID=453064604&displaytab=accessories
> 
> ...


Wow mike only 3 to heat that massive hop of yours. :laughing:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Steven W. said:


> So, if I have a unit with electric ignition and only "finish" when the unit is off I should be alright? Obviously it will only be used during the winter so summer won't be an issue.


Yes. Then you should be fine, but I'd make sure it was turned of from power, and well aired out before turning back on.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Wow mike only 3 to heat that massive hop of yours. :laughing:


Rich,
I have one in my woodshop, one in the new addition shop, and the other is in the garage attached to the house. The largest space is the new shop, 28' x 36' with the high ceiling. One furnace heats it up pretty quick.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There are furnaces made to operate in paint rooms but they are priced way out of the reach of most hobby woodworkers. The best thing you can do is preheat your shop and when painting not have anything on with a open flame or even a motor running when there is flamable solvents in the air. The spark inside of a motor can ignite the fumes. If the fumes are great enough even the spark from a light switch can set it off so leave the lights on until the air clears. The cheapest way to jury rig heat for painting is to have another room or building seperate from the shop and heat that room and use a fan to force the heated air from that room into the shop without a return air from the shop.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep , its the fumes of volatile flammables that will ignite readily. Beware of fumes and make sure to air out the shop before turning on any heaters or open flames.


----------

